# US people - do you call this a beanie? (Answered - many thanks!)



## A.A (Mar 30, 2012)

Just a quickie  I researched this when writing, and thought Americans called knit caps *beanies*. I just had a review that said this is an Australian term.

This is the kind of thing I saw when researching:
http://obeyclothing.com/men/hats.html?p=7

Thanks for any insight.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Americans don't know what a beanie is.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

I don't, but that could just be me. What I think of as a beanie is the type of cap worn by boys back in the Depression era, which didn't have a fold up brim, and usually had a little propeller on top.

I'd just call that a knit cap. When I was in the USAF, we called them watch caps, but that was a long, long time ago.

Edited to say:  just did a quick Google search, and what you linked to is apparently a beanie. There was even a little explanation on the one site I clicked that explained the evolution from watch caps to beanie. Learn something new every day!


----------



## jabeard (Apr 22, 2011)

I don't call that a beanie. I've never actually heard an American refer to that style of hat as a beanie, and I've lived in several major regions of the US. 

Perhaps it's what the "kids" are saying these days and I'm just unhip, but I'm only 34, and I spent a good chunk of the most recent third of my life around college-aged kids without encountering the term being used in that way (and a good chunk of that was even in the midwest where a good chunk of the year people were wearing that kind of gear).

Maybe it's just me though.


----------



## A.A (Mar 30, 2012)

Patty Jansen said:


> Americans don't know what a beanie is.


I thought it would be an Aussie term, but back when I looked it up, American online shops had knit caps that they called beanies. So I thought, ok, they call them beanies too. Maybe it's a youth culture thing.

Thanks Sheila and JA - looks like 'knit cap' is the more recognised term.


----------



## Eric C (Aug 3, 2009)

Sheila_Guthrie said:


> I don't, but that could just be me. What I think of as a beanie is the type of cap worn by boys back in the Depression era, which didn't have a fold up brim, and usually had a little propeller on top.


Yes, something like that. I haven't heard that term since I was a boy, but I think Jughead from the Archie comic books wore one. The link is just to a knit cap though.


----------



## Darren Wearmouth (Jan 28, 2013)

I've only ever come across the term in NZ and Aussie, I worked in both countries for around five years.

I still use it today back in blighty as it's a good description for something that isn't quite a cap or a hat!


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

American Apparel call them beanies, so I reckon you're safe. I know this because I used the word in my novel too and most of my readers are in the US.

Linkage: http://store.americanapparel.net/rsabnr.html


----------



## AKMartin (Jul 21, 2012)

its what I would call them this side of the world too


----------



## Debbie Bennett (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm UK and I've heard and used 'beanie' for a knitted hat - the pull over your head type.


----------



## B.A. Spangler (Jan 25, 2012)

Never heard beanie used for that style hat. For that style I've heard hat, cap, knit cap, knitted cap, with hat being the most generic for anything worn on your head.


----------



## NathanWrann (May 5, 2011)

I call it a beanie.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I would venture that, even if it's not a word they use themselves regularly, your readers will figure it out.  

When I saw the thread title the image that came to my mind was a sort of scull cap with a propeller on top -- like in the old Beanie and Cecil cartoon. 

If I'd seen the picture first, the word that would come to mind would be 'knit cap'. (We called 'em 'watch caps' in the Navy too. )


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

For what it's worth, that is commonly called a beanie over here in South Africa. It is more of a youth culture surfer and skateboarder term here though.


----------



## A.A (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks all - much appreciated  

The girl is a teenager from the US - so to be on the safe side, I've changed all instances to either knit cap or ski hat. Some instances happen at very tense times, so I don't want anything distracting there lol.


----------



## cvwriter (May 16, 2011)

Sheila_Guthrie said:


> I don't, but that could just be me. What I think of as a beanie is the type of cap worn by boys back in the Depression era, which didn't have a fold up brim, and usually had a little propeller on top.


Same. haha. that's exactly what I picture when I hear the word beanie.


----------

